# Sticky  When Posting Pictures



## SNAKEBITE

Grosse Gurke said:


> When you guys are uploading pictures...take a few seconds to insert the attachment into the topic...and then line them up like this:
> 
> {attachment 123445}
> 
> {attachment 232322}
> 
> I am getting so tired of needing to scroll sideways on a topic to just read one sentence. because people just upload images and leave them. You can go back and edit your topic to fix this as well.
> 
> *Do's*:
> {attachment 123445}
> {attachment 232322}
> {attachment 123445}
> {attachment 232322}
> 
> *Don't*:
> {attachment 123445}{attachment 232322}{attachment 123445}{attachment 232322}


----------



## AKSkirmish

True,True.....


----------



## Aaronic

This has already been said a million times... and people always point it out as well when it isn't done.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

I understand new members posting pictures side by side because theres no notice/thread on how to post pictures. If members take the time to notice this thread and read it, posting pictures side by side could be minimize.


----------



## scotty

thanks.


----------



## flex fish

How can I post pics from my iPhone or can you


----------



## Lifer374

^
[email protected]
email to me and I'll put them up for you


----------



## flex fish

Cool thanks man just sent you some pics


----------

